# Airless Sprayer Help



## Trem (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a Camphell Hausfeld ps230c .46/gpm. I ran a couple gallons of oil-based killz through it. I don't know if that's significant but after the killz I ran thinner through the unit and hose. For the same project, I got about 9 gallons in on the latex and the machine stopped knocking. The knocking, of course signifying I have sufficient pressure. 
:blink:
Now the machine runs without knocking and sprays when set to high pressure but it sprays out as if it's set extremely low. It also requires the dial be set to full pressure in order to prime. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you a professional painter?


----------



## Trem (Aug 1, 2009)

Licensed Handyman & Realtor. Don't hex me for the later of the two, it's getting better.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Trem, 
This site is dedicated to professional painters
I see you found your way over to CT already and will find what you are looking for there. Many of our members myself included are members there at CT as well.


----------

